# Let's see your deer



## sniperpeeps

Let's see your personal best bucks....here is mine, I killed him in Spalding County, Georgia when I was 16 years old. Had my little brother who was ten at the time sitting at the base of my tree (I was baby sitting) making a bunch of racket and had the doe he was chasing come within 10 yards of the tree and not see or smell him. I doubt I will ever get a shot at anything that will beat him.


----------



## John B.

Shot him last year in Holt, chasing a doe... he's no giant but I sure was proud of him. 106 3/8ths









Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard

Here he is!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Just kidding.. here he is on the hoof and on the wall
Walnut hill

...and in the truck - and since everyone is so nice in our club to let me design & make the truck stickers for free... I put a drawing of him on our club decals


----------



## jcoss15

This is the biggest overall size buck I have killed. 7pt. killed last year on yellow river in holt...I have killed two eights and a nine, but they were alot smaller body wise. This guy was 145lbs.


----------



## jcoss15

John B. said:


> Shot him last year in Holt, chasing a doe... he's no giant but I sure was proud of him.
> 
> View attachment 67886
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Nice Holt Buck!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

John B. said:


> Shot him last year in Holt, chasing a doe... he's no giant but I sure was proud of him.
> 
> View attachment 67886
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Looks like I killed his brother. This one is from Holt too :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15

Shhh guys lets keep these Holt bucks on the DL....jk nice deer, they like the yellow river valley.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Some fine deer! That sausage looks delicious!!


----------



## prideman

*9 point*

Here is the largest I've taken. January 2010 north Okaloosa Co. 
*200lbs and 18 inch inside spread *
Mount was done by Coles Taxidermy in Milton..
Great job Michael Cole!


----------



## John B.

Gahhhh! Those are some nice bucks!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Kill'em Dead

Left- black water

Right- walnut hill


----------



## DHB699

*My Deer*

138 5/8" 1/6/2007 3 days after I buried my Dad Sumter Co. AL


----------



## deersniper270

My two biggest bucks. One on private land and the other from Blackwater. And dad's biggest from black water.


----------



## Ryan

my 11 point from evergreen ala.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Ryan said:


> my 11 point from evergreen ala.
> View attachment 67962


supposed to be pictures of deer dude.... not mooses! lol
That is one of the coolest I have ever seen!


----------



## Blake R.

DHB699 said:


> 138 5/8" 1/6/2007 3 days after I buried my Dad Sumter Co. AL


That deer looks ancient.. You truly took the king. Some awesome bucks on this thread.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Probably this one...


----------



## JCW

Sumter County AL 2005 153 5/8" 
free range buck. I was a guest at a friends place and they had never seen or got pictures of the buck. 
Pure Luck!!


----------



## skullworks

Macon County Alabama


----------



## bcbz71

The last two years...public land....Bay County. The one on the left scored 100 1/8 and the one on the right 116 3/8. Both are in the Florida Buck Registry:


----------



## Gump

Both from Oklahoma


----------



## dehook

All of you hunting in Holt, Crestview area must be trespassing on my land! LOL Those are some good looking bucks. Now lets get out there and kill some more and post them. Good luck my brothers.


----------



## Gump

131 5/8 Georgiana Alabama


----------



## Huntinman

107 and some change. Clarke County, Chance, Alabama. Approximately 16 miles ENE as the crow flies from Grove Hill, Alabama.









Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps

Man, some great bucks here....that's what it's all about!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Here's a nice one I ran into on public land in Blackwater.


----------



## MissSnatch

My best bow kill. 136 7/8


----------



## MissSnatch

Just some cool European mounts


----------



## Try'n Hard




----------



## bigbulls

Shot this one in Black Water a few years ago.


----------



## deersniper270

Fine buck there bigbulls!


----------



## mccormick

Freeport


----------



## mccormick

Also freeport


----------



## Flatfoot

01-29-10 Bullock County Alabama

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## chodges

*Iowa*

2010 Iowa, Archery. 16pt, 185 inches.


----------



## chodges

Its great looking at all these photos. I remember when most of these were posted for the first time, right after the kill.


----------



## TheCarver

My biggest buck is a 110 or 112 folder with leather sheath,,, LOL,, Some nice deer gents, Some very nice deer bagged in these photos,,, olecarver


----------



## Chaos

*My best*

Got this guy on November 22 of this year!


----------



## yankee cousin

Took these two a few days apart during rut in 2010. Northern Virginia - about 15 minutes from the NRA Headquarters!


----------



## Outside9

My best, Crenshaw County, Alabama. But not my best day.


----------



## Outside9

My best day ever hunting. When my son killed this deer in Okaloosa County, Florida. I walked taller for weeks!


----------



## Brandoncole

. Walnut hill


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Escambia river swamp


----------



## Try'n Hard

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Escambia river swamp


Uuuuuhhhh... Where?


----------



## John B.

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Escambia river swamp


Escambia river, Illinois!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## James Fink

Great bucks guys...I can't post pics unfortunately. But y'all have some studs!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Escambia river swamp


Thats awesome!


----------



## Brandoncole

me (left) and my buddy's first double up and my biggest buck yet in walnut hill


----------



## jcoss15

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Escambia river swamp


Really??? No way...brow tines are ridiculous!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Here some old Alabama Dog hunting kills.








Nine point (210#) Wallace AL.








Six point Wallace AL.








This one is from Grove Hill Al.








My wife's biggest from Wallace Al.


----------



## Telum Pisces

jcoss15 said:


> Really??? No way...brow tines are ridiculous!


He's pulling your leg. That's his Illinois buck. There's a thread on here somewhere.:thumbup:

Found it.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/smoked-b-c-buck-77665/

Scully, you know better than that. Haha


----------



## jcoss15

haha thought so...our deer in the panhandle are more like max from the grinch


----------



## Caspr21

two deer I ran across last year.............the 10pt was same stand that Ryan and I hunted in the Escambia River Swamp.............the 8 was across the crick a little to the South.........

both mounts done by Michael Cole at Cole's Taxidermy! wouldnt take em anywhere else


----------



## FishJunky

*My personal best !*

Got this one 12/31/10! NW Florida Buck


----------



## byrddog

Last year in Alabama and one I photographed in Illinois last year from the truck, biggest buck I have ever put my eyes on, rack and body !


----------



## Captain DP

*Alabama Deer*

Best rifle Buck killed in South East Alabama a few years ago. 8pt 22 inches wide and weighed 215lbs. Grossed 136 7/8. 










Best Bow Kill same club this November. 7pt 16 inches wide 170lbs.


----------



## Caspr21

Captain DP said:


> Best rifle Buck killed in South East Alabama a few years ago. 8pt 22 inches wide and weighed 215lbs. Grossed 136 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Bow Kill same club this November. 7pt 16 inches wide 170lbs.


 
this reply is USELESS without pictures!:thumbup:


----------



## FishJunky

Caspr21 said:


> this reply is USELESS without pictures!:thumbup:


Agreed! !!!!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Here is my best. 13 points total. I cant remember what he scored, I think 130 something. Tommy Knight has done this mount and also has my 8 point now.


----------



## BlazerBen

My personal 2 best and the bottom deer is my dads deer which i sort of claim (i let the deer walk 2 years prior he was around 140") when dad killed him he scored 159, killed in Wilcox County Alabama, the 8 point is from Illinois and my 10 was from Wilcox county as well.


----------



## James Fink

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Here is my best. 13 points total. I cant remember what he scored, I think 130 something. Tommy Knight has done this mount and also has my 8 point now.


That deer was in the 140's Jason. Cool buck too! Loved that left brow tine!


----------



## James Fink

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Here is my best. 13 points total. I cant remember what he scored, I think 130 something. Tommy Knight has done this mount and also has my 8 point now.


That deer was in the 140's Jason. Cool buck too! Loved that left brow tine!Okie dokie...twice???


----------



## buckeye83

Bow kill from Indiana.. Posted for my brother


----------



## Jason

I ain't killed nothing worth while but this 8....He's fom south/central Texas:thumbup:










CHRISTmas spirit :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Turman

285 pound 10 point from Ohio. I also like to give a big thanks to Chad Cooper in getting the mount back in 4 weeks, looks GREAT Chad.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> I ain't killed nothing worth while but this 8....He's fom south/central Texas:thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 68280
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTmas spirit :thumbsup:
> View attachment 68281


If you put some sunglasses on him along with the hat, it will look like the Mccranies store deer from years ago


----------



## jmunoz

My biggest. Killed last day of general gun 2011 in Blackwater wma. Sorry bout sideways pic can't get it to upload straight


----------



## Brad King

This is my first, biggest and only rack buck. Killed a few weeks ago in Butler County, Al


----------



## lastcast

This is my next big one! Training him early!


----------



## Kobia

Buck I shot in Laurel Hill... seriously doubt I'll ever top him in Florida


----------



## John B.

Kobia said:


> Buck I shot in Laurel Hill... seriously doubt I'll ever top him in Florida


That's a fine Buck sir!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Kobia said:


> Buck I shot in Laurel Hill... seriously doubt I'll ever top him in Florida


Kobia that is an awesome swamp goat! 

James I could not remember what he scored, thanks.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Heres a couple from BOGIA. He can't figure out how to post them so I'm doing it for him. These all came from the Bogia river swamp and the last one is a turkey foot horned 9pt yours truly euro mounted for him last year.


----------



## espo16

Kobia said:


> Buck I shot in Laurel Hill... seriously doubt I'll ever top him in Florida



You stole my avatar...


----------



## helo_hunter

*Four hunting seasons*

Two left ones and bottom right came from Jefferson County, IL, top right from the McDavid area of FL.
Bottom right is my second biggest whitetail - will try later to post pics of my largest....


----------



## espo16

Harsh lingo is "eh..ok..." Vulgar lingo gets a...









Sent from the treestand


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> You stole my avatar...


If he wont give it up heres you a new one


----------



## my3nme

Ok I'll play, here are a few. Killed in Alabama, Kansas and Iowa


----------



## espo16

Try'n Hard said:


> If he wont give it up heres you a new one


Damn Try'n really??? That hurt me brother... That hurt me...


----------



## Cracker

my3nme said:


> Ok I'll play, here are a few. Killed in Alabama, Kansas and Iowa


Nice bucks man, what'd that bottom one score??


----------



## my3nme

Cracker said:


> Nice bucks man, what'd that bottom one score??


Skull mount 178


----------



## Bryson13

135 4/8 
Butler County, AL








156 6/8"
Pike County, IL


----------



## bombtosser

Damn fine deer kobia.. espo you lose he was here before you...seniority n all.


----------



## Chad Cooper




----------



## Chad Cooper




----------



## Chad Cooper




----------



## sniperpeeps

Dang Chad!


----------



## Chad Cooper

Note to all haters. All the above deer were killed legally but NONE were killed ETHICALLY.

Some were killed over corn, some were shot too far, some were killed at a feeder and a couple were shot while they were walking. Sorry ! :whistling:

Thanks to all our FRIENDS that have made our hunts possible. We don't kill big deer because were great hunters, we kill big deer because we have great friends. Thanks Guy's


----------



## TatSoul

dude the last post was bad ass.watching the kid growing up in the photos from shooting the does lol.freaking awesome.


----------



## John B.

Nice bucks Chad and Zack!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz

Chad Cooper said:


> Note to all haters. All the above deer were killed legally but NONE were killed ETHICALLY.
> 
> Some were killed over corn, some were shot too far, some were killed at a feeder and a couple were shot while they were walking. Sorry ! :whistling:
> 
> Thanks to all our FRIENDS that have made our hunts possible. We don't kill big deer because were great hunters, we kill big deer because we have great friends. Thanks Guy's


Dang man id like to have a chance to shoot jus one of them bucks in them pics. That's crazy man I need some new friends like yours..


----------



## smokin berlinet

Dang chad... your kids deer are way better and higger than any i got....they make my 6pt and 7pt look like spikes


----------



## MIKE D

*My deer of my life!*

This was taken in Selma!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

yankee cousin said:


> Took these two a few days apart during rut in 2010. Northern Virginia - about 15 minutes from the NRA Headquarters!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
That is a stud bow kill.


----------



## Jdog

My 2010 muley


----------



## Jdog

My 2012 muley









This guy didn't miss any meals...he was a fat ol pig!


----------



## John B.

That's way cool! Always wanted to hunt mule deer.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Jdog

John B. said:


> That's way cool! Always wanted to hunt mule deer.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Nothing real hard about it...I enjoy the rut hunts. All my hunts are DIY/unguided on public land. I also do alot of backpack hunting out west.


----------



## MIKE D

Jdog said:


> Nothing real hard about it...I enjoy the rut hunts. All my hunts are DIY/unguided on public land. I also do alot of backpack hunting out west.


I like your style Jdog! Ive been thinking about goin somewhere like arkansas or indiana or somewhere in the mid west that Ive never been and camping and hunting on public land. Im not into the club thing. I like the gratification of scouting it out and doin things my way on my time, and wether it pays off or not, its the experience. Its way more rewarding, and to me, thats what hunting is.


----------



## Jdog

MIKE D said:


> I like your style Jdog! Ive been thinking about goin somewhere like arkansas or indiana or somewhere in the mid west that Ive never been and camping and hunting on public land. Im not into the club thing. I like the gratification of scouting it out and doin things my way on my time, and wether it pays off or not, its the experience. Its way more rewarding, and to me, thats what hunting is.


You got it man! DO IT YOURSELF! I really enjoy backpack hunting in the west and AK!


----------



## Jdog

KY public land 2011.


----------



## saltgrass

jmunoz said:


> Dang man id like to have a chance to shoot jus one of them bucks in them pics. That's crazy man I need some new friends like yours..


 
I'll second that one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIKE D

Jdog said:


> KY public land 2011.


Man youve killed some awesome animals!
Have you ever shot anything little? hahahaha


----------



## Kayakcowboy

Here's my best from Dodgeville, WI. Don't know what he scores but he was 205 lbs dressed. Thanks to M. Cole for a beautiful mount.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jdog

MIKE D said:


> Man youve killed some awesome animals!
> Have you ever shot anything little? hahahaha


I haven't killed much of anything I would call big. 

Here is a stud whitetail my buddy killed over in MS last week...ON PUBLIC LAND! We were over there...I saw a few does and that was it.

170" 10 pt.


----------



## Breeze

Not as nice a rack as some of yours pictured, but my personal best. 9 pointer with a drop tang. Weighed in at 200 lbs dressed. Ignore the hat, my wife thinks he looks cuter with the hat on... LOL Got him while hunting up in Virginia. Had some does come in on me followed by a 6 pointer. This big fella was following behind the 6 pointer. I was actually lined up on the first buck and was just starting to squeeze the trigger when I caught movement out of the corner of my eye, took a quick look and here comes this big fella. Needless to say the 6 pointer got another chance... LOL


----------



## zgobbler5

*8 pt Public Land*

I shot this buck 2 days before the season ended in Alabama. I was hunting in the Upper Delta Management Area near Stockton. I had seen him a week before and couldn't get a clear shot off. Persistence paid off. To make it even better, I made this plaque myself. Didn't take much, just a little time and a few materials. He's not a monster buck, but he is a trophy in my book!


----------



## billydean

blackwater 2009 10pt 189lbs 110 3/8


----------



## inshoreJAM

Damn fine BW buck billydean!


----------



## billydean

thanks i chased him for 3 weeks during pre rut and rut trying to get on the same schedule as him and finally figured it out he was on a 3 day rotation where i was seeing his scrapes and rubs and missing him but finally got there when he was with a lil estrous a couple bleats followed by young buck grunts and he made one mistake and i fixed it for him aged out to be 3 1/2 to 4 yrs old


----------



## brett0105

Main frame 10 pt with a small drop tine on his left beam. He weighed 215 lbs and was shot in Wilcox County, AL. Score: 118"


----------



## Telum Pisces

Got my best on New Years just this week. Dropped him off at the taxidermist yesterday.


----------



## coachmo32

Here's My Best.. I killed him In Shelbyville, Ky opening day of gun season 2012.:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Bow Kill*

Nothing to write home about, but is my best BOW KILL to date. I just got it back from Chad Cherry, and he did a nice job. Netted 125.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Emerald Ghost said:


> Nothing to write home about, but is my best BOW KILL to date. I just got it back from Chad Cherry, and he did a nice job. Netted 125.


What did this buck gross? This is a solid 9pt!! I've never net scored a deer in my life. They grow it they earn it IMO


----------



## my3nme

Emerald Ghost said:


> Nothing to write home about, but is my best BOW KILL to date. I just got it back from Chad Cherry, and he did a nice job. Netted 125.


Nice, congrats


----------



## my3nme

coachmo32 said:


> Here's My Best.. I killed him In Shelbyville, Ky opening day of gun season 2012.:thumbup:


Very nice congrats


----------

